

Ask HN: Is anyone out there using Scheme for Web development? - apotheon

I'm curious about what kind of both "real-world" and "toy" Web development is being done in Scheme, and what tools are available for it that aren't necessarily implementation specific (e.g., I'd prefer answers like "library foo" over "use Arc or MzScheme").<p>I'm teaching myself Scheme, and would like to start dabbling in Web development as part of the learning process without having to build all the tools from scratch.  I was inspired in this regard, in part, by "Lisp for the Web" (http://web.telia.com/~u43518104/articles/lispweb.htm).  Any tips, techniques, toolsets, and tutorials would be appreciated.
======
pavelludiq
<http://docs.plt-scheme.org/continue/index.html>

This is a web development tutorial from the PLT docs.

~~~
apotheon
Excellent!

Does it require use of the PLT Scheme implementation, with use of PLT's
"educational" extensions to the Scheme language, or should it work as-is
(with, perhaps, some obvious adjustments -- such as using display instead of
print, though even that can be problematic for a beginner) with any
implementation that conforms to the standard?

It kinda looks like it would require PLT Scheme specifically, judging by hints
in the introductory text (such as "Everything you needed in this tutorial is
provided in PLT Scheme."), but it doesn't just come out and explicitly say so.

